
The Secret of Great Bread - Let Time Do the Work - phreeza
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/11/08/dining/08mini.html
======
dminor
I've used this technique and works great (article is from 2006). There's a
video of it somewhere too, which is helpful for seeing how "wet" the dough is.

If you want to make bread on a regular basis check out "Artisan Bread in Five
Minutes a Day": <http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/>

------
clistctrl
I made this a few weeks ago, it was very easy, and tasted fantastic.

